# Nose Flaring!



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, begin with observations. Temperature, respiratory rate, sweating, water intake etc. I have a non sweater, his cycle of no sweat hasn't started yet for the year. How hot is it there? 
Is he fit, or coming back into work from the winter....all of these things will contribute to his physical symptoms like flaring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

Do you see any sweat on your horse when he works hard? Have you been working him harder than usual? He just may not be fit enough for what you are asking at the moment. Also, is the weather turning warmer in area than it has been? It may be that he is just not accustomed to working in it yet, especially if he still has some winter coat left.

If you are really concerned and you never see any sweat on your horse call you vet.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Your horse should be seen by a vet. There are many things it could be & it's best to find out. Take his temp & count how many times a minute he takes a breath as the vet will want to know that. Pain can be a cause also so the sooner you find out the better. Good luck.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I forgot to mention, flaring nostrils, elevated respiratory rate can be a sign of pain in your horse, also a sign of colic.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

Natisha, oops, we must have been posting around the same times!!!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

HorsesAreMyPassion said:


> Natisha, oops, we must have been posting around the same times!!!


 Great minds think alike


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

The Vet is coming tomorrow. and I know it could be a lot of things. From his lungs to his heart and blood. I sat with him a long time today and he grazed fine the whole time i was with him. I did notice he had some discharge in nose too.
Horsearemypassion- i haven't worked him since all this started. I was just grooming and getting burrs off when I noticed the way he was breathing yesterday. At the time i thought it was just heat since its been at least 80 here all week and i've only ridden a hand full of times since the end of Feb. because i had to wait on him to regain weight after being stalled so long(HE IS OUT NOW) and only twice with saddle.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Are you talking about him just startging to do this, like today? hours ago? is he passing manure? is he drinking? is he turning around to look at his gut? Are his gums repinking? Can you hear any gut sounds when you put your ear against his belly.? These are things that horses that are colicing experience.


----------



## HorsesAreMyPassion (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm happy to hear that the vet will be coming out to see your horse tomorrow. It could be a respiratory problem. Let us know what the vet says. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Tiny- It started yesterday. He's not collicing I watched forever today looking for signs of anything like that and yes last i checked he was drinking and eating actually he was eating great while i was out at the barn grazing like everything! The Main thing is breathing and to me it seems like he's sweating differently than the other horses. 
Horsesaremypasson- Im hoping that its just allergies and I will definably let you guys know what the vet says!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ok, good to hear it's not a colic episode, as far as you can tell.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Me 2 and hoping that it doesn't turn into one!


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

It could be some allergies from the high pollen count, we've had one that had coughing and wheezing for the first time this year and lots of runny noses with that yucky yellow powder stuck to it. Its suppose to be bad here for the next couple weeks and you're just a state over so I'm sure it's not much better there. It's probably just the pollen, might just need an antihistamine to help get through the worst of it and then he'll be good as new  good luck with the vet!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

yourcolorfuladdiction said:


> It could be some allergies from the high pollen count, we've had one that had coughing and wheezing for the first time this year and lots of runny noses with that yucky yellow powder stuck to it. Its suppose to be bad here for the next couple weeks and you're just a state over so I'm sure it's not much better there. It's probably just the pollen, might just need an antihistamine to help get through the worst of it and then he'll be good as new  good luck with the vet!


it wouldn't surprise if it was pollen related the pollen count here is rediclious right now!


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah really, I know my breathing has been effected. I just got a brand knew inhaler and cough meds to get me through the season.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

yourcolorfuladdiction said:


> Yeah really, I know my breathing has been effected. I just got a brand knew inhaler and cough meds to get me through the season.


nice! I already feel my sinus' going nuts especially since sat at the barn for like 3 hours today with shaggy!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Good News the vet came today to check Shaggy and his heart rate and temp were normal however his respiratory rate was twice what it should be which means he's working a little to hard to breath but the vet said its most likely the high pollen count and might be something that will happen with him every spring from now on. Also he and Blaze both got their shots and Shaggy got wormed some my guys are good to go and my nerves are at rest!


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm glad he's okay! Have you considered a respiratory supplement like Cough Free or SmartBreathe to help him out? I think it would be a good idea!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Didn't think of supplements ! i'll have to ask the vet about them. He said that it'll mostly likely go away when whatever is blooming thats causing it is done blooming.


----------

